# Auto-turn on rough surfaces



## dk56 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm considering purchase of Ariens with auto-turn. I have a dirt driveway, gravel parking area, and grass path to the shed and a gravel walk. Ten years with a Husqvarna with trigger turn has been okay with this arrangement, just by keeping the blade height adjusted up.



I read a review saying that on uneven surfaces, when the shoes on the Ariens bump on things in ways that put uneven resistance on them, it thinks you're trying to turn, so you end up fighting the auto-turn all the time. The reviewer said it's great on a smooth surface, but **** otherwise.



If that's true, I would not be able to live with it on my 300 ft driveway plus other areas. Too bad, because auto-turn sounds great.


Any thoughts on this? Anyone using auto-turn on uneven surfaces, especially grass and a driveway with dips and scattered rounded rock surfaces rising a little here and there giving the shoes uneven resistance to slide over?


(I'm aware of the augur housing-to-tractor leveling issue with Ariens auto-turn and saw the video.)



Thanks, and Season's Greetings.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I have two Ariens with Auto Turn, one with the original axle position, and have used them in all of the conditions you mentioned without issue.

I do have Armor Skids on both machines and believe that this is what allows me to use the machines the way I do, which could be described as "off-road snow blowing."


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

The longer armor skids do help on uneven surfaces, as they slide more like skis on a thin layer of packed snow, so they've got less drag and they don't scrape right down to the imperfections as much. And they bridge small cracks, etc. better so there's less impact when you hit them. The downside is, without enough bucket weight, they can cause the blower to ride up a bit at times.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

rslifkin said:


> The downside is, without enough bucket weight, they can cause the blower to ride up a bit at times.


I agree.....since I also deal with a lot of drifting snow I ended up with 20lbs of weight on the bucket of my Ariens 28 Pro Hydro and that did the trick.


----------



## dk56 (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks, knu2xs. Love the term "off-road snow-blowing." Don't know what you mean by "original axle position."


I often thought about getting longer skids to ride over uneven surfaces better, but suspected it might cause steering trouble because of a longer length plowing into the surfaces as you turn. Glad to hear that's not a problem for you with auto-turn.


Would be nice if they offered a way to adjust the sensitivity of the auto-turn / how much help you'd have to give it with your body.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

knu2xs said:


> I agree.....since I also deal with a lot of drifting snow I ended with 20lbs of weight on the bucket of my Ariens 28 Pro Hydro and that did the trick.


My Pro 28 has a battery start conversion (adds about 30 lbs, split pretty evenly between the bucket and wheels). With stock skids, I found that weight to be great, as it was a little too light in the bucket stock (tended to ride up especially going uphill). With the armor skids, it was generally better to handle, but rode up a bit even with the extra weight. Another 10 lbs on the bucket fixed it, so it seems like somewhere in the 20 - 25 lb ballpark is what it takes for extra bucket weight to get the Pro 28 to keep the bucket down with armorskids.


----------



## dk56 (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks rslifkin. See what you mean about the weight. My Husqv has a pretty heavy cab, so it came with a counterweight bag to attach to the top of the augur housing. Too bad the dealer filled it with iron filings that chewed through it with vibration, instead of sand. And when I replaced it I found I had a lot easier time controlling it with less weight than they gave it. Anyhow, I can work out a weight thing if needed for alternate skids. Just add small amounts of weight until I get it right. Much rather get a truck with a plow, but they cost a bit more.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

dk56 said:


> Thanks, knu2xs. Love the term "off-road snow-blowing." Don't know what you mean by "original axle position."


You're welcome!!

Post 165 in this "sticky thread," located here in the Ariens sub-forum, gives a good run down on axle position.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12298-ariens-auto-turn-adjustment-17.html


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I've had a Husqvarna with trigger steering, and I currently have a Simplicity with trigger steering and an Ariens with autoturn. Both systems have their pros and cons but neither is absolutely perfect. If you've had a trigger machine and try to use the autoturn in a similar fashion it can seem like you are fighting the machine. I really like autoturn, it works great for me, I don't have to mess with triggers when I'm using it and it's rock solid dependable. No cables or triggers to break and the more I use it the better it gets.


----------



## dk56 (Feb 20, 2019)

Zavie said:


> If you've had a trigger machine and try to use the autoturn in a similar fashion it can seem like you are fighting the machine. I really like autoturn, it works great for me, I don't have to mess with triggers when I'm using it and it's rock solid dependable. No cables or triggers to break and the more I use it the better it gets.



Thanks. Since my Husqvarna is still running, I'll be able to practice with the Ariens before needing it, so I can get the hang of auto-turn, and I'll put the Armor skids on it.


Ugh, cables. I've had gangs of fun replacing them more times than I want to remember on the Husqvarna. Glad to see the Ariens has only one (on Deluxe 30). Two on the Pro, but I was tickled to see that the Pro chute rotation cable has adjustable tension. Gives me hope they expect it to last.


----------



## dk56 (Feb 20, 2019)

knu2xs said:


> Post 165 in this "sticky thread," located here in the Ariens sub-forum, gives a good run down on axle position. https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12298-ariens-auto-turn-adjustment-17.html



Thanks again. So if I buy one, it will have the new axle position and should be less of a concern.


----------

